# NFS Most Wanted 2012 agressive Lenkung



## rohan123 (11. März 2013)

Hi Leute!

Wollt mal fragen, ob man bei der Lenkung in NFS Most Wanted 2012 noch was tunen kann. Hab bisher nichts gefunden. Die Boliden sehen zwar supercool aus - doch sie lenken sich so supergiftig, so sensibel, dass die Karre gleich beim ganzen Straßenzug die Laternen abräumt. Man kann noch so forsichtig lenken - egal ob Gamepad oder Tastatur. Kaum steuerbar das Ganze. Von einem Sieg in einem Rennen gar nicht erst zu reden. Hab ich bisher in keinem Racing Game so drastisch erlebt. Wenn man das nicht verstellen kann ist das Game für mich leider Schrott. Geld rausgeworfen.

Dachte schon ich kann ja kaum fahren - komm mir vor wie ein Achtjähriger der sein erstes Racinggame zockt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2013)

Also, bei NfS spiel ich schon seit dem ersten "Most Wanted" nur noch per Pad, denn Lenkrad wäre einfach zu sensibel. Per Pad aber müsste es gehen, da musst Du vlt noch mehr üben, aber da die Spiele eh actionlastig sind, "sollen" die Autos halt auch durchaus mal schnell ausbrechen.

Mein letztes NFS war "The Run", da konnte ich Online ganz gut mithalten, hab auch immer mal gewonnen.


----------



## rohan123 (17. März 2013)

Hi Hebboy

Bin gard von NFS MW 2 gekommen. Jetzt habe ich es geschafft, in zwei Rennen Dritter zu werden. Ich komme mit der Tastatur noch besser zurecht. Spiele Racing Games schon immer mit der Tastatur. Aber mann ist das bockschwer. So etwas habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gespiel. Ich sehe es jetz als Profi-Game. Alleine diese Rennen, wo du mit einer Mindestgeschwindigeit fahren musst. Ein einziger Andotzer, und das war`s. Denk mir nur, wie soll man da fahren, ohne anzudotzen? Anscheinend stundenlang spielen.

Grafik ist so ziemlich das Beste bei City Racern derzeit.


----------



## Crysisheld (17. März 2013)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Hi Hebboy
> 
> Bin gard von NFS MW 2 gekommen. Jetzt habe ich es geschafft, in zwei Rennen Dritter zu werden. Ich komme mit der Tastatur noch besser zurecht. Spiele Racing Games schon immer mit der Tastatur. Aber mann ist das bockschwer. So etwas habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gespiel. Ich sehe es jetz als Profi-Game. Alleine diese Rennen, wo du mit einer Mindestgeschwindigeit fahren musst. Ein einziger Andotzer, und das war`s. Denk mir nur, wie soll man da fahren, ohne anzudotzen? Anscheinend stundenlang spielen.
> 
> Grafik ist so ziemlich das Beste bei City Racern derzeit.


 
Endlich mal jemand, der das Spiel auch super schwierig findet. Ich hab schon gedacht ich bin der einzige, dem Most Wanted einfach zu schwer ist. Wie soll mich das Spiel bitte motivieren, wenn es mich 1000 mal schlägt und ich als letzter durchs Ziel rolle?


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2013)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Hi Hebboy
> 
> Bin gard von NFS MW 2 gekommen. Jetzt habe ich es geschafft, in zwei Rennen Dritter zu werden. Ich komme mit der Tastatur noch besser zurecht. Spiele Racing Games schon immer mit der Tastatur. Aber mann ist das bockschwer. So etwas habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gespiel. Ich sehe es jetz als Profi-Game. Alleine diese Rennen, wo du mit einer Mindestgeschwindigeit fahren musst. Ein einziger Andotzer, und das war`s. Denk mir nur, wie soll man da fahren, ohne anzudotzen? Anscheinend stundenlang spielen.
> 
> Grafik ist so ziemlich das Beste bei City Racern derzeit.




Meinst Du denn jetzt Singleplayer oder Multiplayer?`Beim Singleplayer war/ist ein Kritikpunkt bei NFS schon immer die Gummi-KI gewesen: du fährst perfekt, die Gegner fahren dann nicht nur perfekt, sondern "cheaten" quasi, damit sie wieder aufholen. Du fährst mies, die Gegner "warten" geradezu auf dich. Da kann es dann grad am Rennende ganz knapp werden, da gab es schon den ein oder anderen Teil, wo ich eine Strecke mit der besten Zeit ever geschafft hab und trotzdem 20m vor dem Ziel ein Gegner mit gefühlten 400km/h an mir vorbeizieht, und am nächsten tag fahr ich die Strecke mit dutzenden Remplern 20% langsamer als am Vortag - und gewinne...


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (18. März 2013)

Also mit der Tastatur komme ich eigentlich ganz gut klar. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich die ca. 20 Rennspiele (das erste war Grand Prix von Geoff Crammond) immer nur mit Tastatur gespielt habe. Ein Lenkrad hatte ich nie... sowas nimmt einfach zuviel Platz am Schreibtisch weg. Und Gamepad? Naja, gehört für mich zur Konsole, nicht zum PC.


----------



## svd (19. März 2013)

Schade, das ist aber eine sehr eingeschränkte Sichtweise. 
Der Joystick ist fast genauso alt wie der PC, das Gamepad ja quasi nur ein Abkömmling davon.
Und schon FIFA96 war perfekt auf das Gravis Gamepad Pro zugeschnitten gewesen... 

Naja, vlt überwindest du dich mal und rennst via Pad. Durch die intuitive und gefühlvolle Steuerung sind echt irre Manöver möglich,
die mit der Tastatur nur schwer (aber nicht unmöglich) reproduzierbar sind. Hab's selber nicht geglaubt. Aber "Race Driver 2", mein erstes Gamepad Rennspiel, war echt traumhaft zu kontrollieren. Ohne Pad hätte ich an einem "ernsten" Rennspiel sicher nicht so viel Freude gehabt.

Lenkrad hab ich zwar mittlerweile auch, muss aber echt nicht sein, weil nicht nur der Platz das Problem ist, sondern schlicht die immer noch  stiefmütterliche Unterstützung für dieses Eingabegerät. Von zehn erscheinenden "Rennspielen" haben vlt. zwei, wenn's gut geht, einigermaßen Simulationscharakter, wo ein Lenkrad wirklich Sinn machte...


----------



## rohan123 (30. März 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand, der das Spiel auch super schwierig findet. Ich hab schon gedacht ich bin der einzige, dem Most Wanted einfach zu schwer ist. Wie soll mich das Spiel bitte motivieren, wenn es mich 1000 mal schlägt und ich als letzter durchs Ziel rolle?


 
Ja es ist zu schwer! Habe gerade wieder NFS The Run draufgemacht. Und es ist eine Erlösung zu fühlen, wie die Lenkung dort toll funktioniert. NFS Most Wanted ist ein Acrade Racer, das ist klar, aber die Lenkung wurde absichtlich so giftig designed, dass du praktisch nicht anders kannst, als wo reinzufahren - dann plärrt noch dieses tolle Lied im Spiel dazu - eh aus der Hitparade . "I crash my car into the bridge - i don`t care - i love it"

Also Fazit: Ne tolle Renn-Grafik-Techdemo - zum Angeben, was man für ein tolles Sys hat, wenn`s nicht ruckelt. Für sonst taugts nichts.
Geld für die Katz.


----------



## Crysisheld (30. März 2013)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Ja es ist zu schwer! Habe gerade wieder NFS The Run draufgemacht. Und es ist eine Erlösung zu fühlen, wie die Lenkung dort toll funktioniert. NFS Most Wanted ist ein Acrade Racer, das ist klar, aber die Lenkung wurde absichtlich so giftig designed, dass du praktisch nicht anders kannst, als wo reinzufahren - dann plärrt noch dieses tolle Lied im Spiel dazu - eh aus der Hitparade . "I crash my car into the bridge - i don`t care - i love it"
> 
> Also Fazit: Ne tolle Renn-Grafik-Techdemo - zum Angeben, was man für ein tolles Sys hat, wenn`s nicht ruckelt. Für sonst taugts nichts.
> Geld für die Katz.


 
Naja Techdemo war ja dann schon Hot Pursuit. Irgendwie schade, dass Criterion die Serie jetzt so in den Sand gesetzt hat. Langsam scheinen auch die Kiddies zu begreifen, dass man nicht jeden Scheiss kaufen sollte...


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. April 2013)

SNAKEBYTES13 schrieb:


> Also mit der Tastatur komme ich eigentlich ganz gut klar. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich die ca. 20 Rennspiele (das erste war Grand Prix von Geoff Crammond) immer nur mit Tastatur gespielt habe. Ein Lenkrad hatte ich nie... sowas nimmt einfach zuviel Platz am Schreibtisch weg. Und Gamepad? Naja, gehört für mich zur Konsole, nicht zum PC.


 
Hehe, genau wie ich. Ich hab die alten Grand Prix Spiele auch immer mit Tastatur gespielt


----------



## Negev (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich Poste mal mein Anliegen hier rein...
Ich empfinde die NFS Most Wanted Steuerung sehr schwammeg. Liegt das am Spiel/Gameplay oder an meinem Computer/Grafik?


----------

